# Confessions of a Target TM



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

Confess your sins! What do you do that you know you shouldn't? What do you _not _do that you know you should?

Mine are mostly pretty typical:
1. I take 20-25 minutes on my fifteens
2. I almost never wear my name badge
3. I shop on the clock


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 23, 2020)

one time i got my tiddies touched in the backroom by the nintendo vendor


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 23, 2020)

I’ll occasionally throw something in the salvage box without printing a label if it’s missing a barcode and there’s no way in hell I’ll have any luck looking it up.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2020)

one time i got my tiddies touched in the backroom by the FritoLay  vendor


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 23, 2020)

one time when i was a fritolay vendor i touched someones tiddies in the backroom


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 23, 2020)

Squeezed 15s into 20-25s all the time, nobody gave a rats ass.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2020)

One time i saw a FritoLay and nintendo vendor back the fuck off when I told them, I don’t fucking have time to check for your fucking shipper in the back”
One time.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 23, 2020)

*Yo, what did I say about a dumpster fire?*


----------



## slowhands (Nov 23, 2020)

Ive been skipping backroom locations in my OPU batches solely because I dont want to have to to the backroom where our ship area is.  Just too much of a dumpster fire these days and I'm much happier at work if I can completely avoid it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 23, 2020)

I took the wave/baler keys home one morning after the unload.  When I noticed I had them I went back.  15 min drive, no big deal.  Our HRTM @ TSC appreciated that.  End of story.  She was the best!


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 23, 2020)

I've ignored spills when I didn't have a walkie and it was when I was going through an area to get something or go on a break.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 23, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> *Yo, what did I say about a dumpster fire?*


we can have little a dumpster fire, as a treat


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 23, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I’ll occasionally throw something in the salvage box without printing a label if it’s missing a barcode and there’s no way in hell I’ll have any luck looking it up.



Swap out "occasionally" for "every damn day" and this is me. There's so much junk my store gets back that is either online or likely from another store that it goes straight into the salvage bin without me even bothering to try to look it up. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 23, 2020)

I hate to push the check lane candy and if some repacks happen to be on my uboat , I always takes it and puts it in a different uboat . On busy days , I log out of phone app just to avoid taking calls .


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 23, 2020)

rd123 said:


> I hate to push the check lane candy and if some repacks happen to be on my uboat , I always takes it and puts it in a different uboat . On busy days , I log out of phone app just to avoid taking calls .



At my store they had a boat and a storage spot in the back where everything was broken out just for candy.
They would bring up the boat every day for the cashier's to stock the check lanes.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> I've ignored spills when I didn't have a walkie and it was when I was going through an area to get something or go on a break.


I try so hard, but I feel guilty if I walk by a spill, or even just debris on the floor...it's my Loss Prevention training. Slip, trip and fall danger! I will just kick most of the paper, cardboard etc out of the way so people will be less likely to step on it, but often I have to stop and pick it up.


----------



## TTB (Nov 23, 2020)

I sometimes have sex dreams about co-workers and feel awkward when I see them next day.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 23, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> At my store the had a boat and a storage spot in the back where everything was broken out just for candy.
> They would bring up the boat every day for the cashier's to stock the check lanes.


I wish we had that 😕 we usually have a part time tm who does the candy pallets and if she couldn’t finish it the rest is upon us !!!


----------



## rd123 (Nov 23, 2020)

MechanicWife said:


> I sometimes have sex dreams about co-workers and feel awkward when I see them next day.


This happened to me once 😬 that too around the time I started working for Target .


----------



## slowhands (Nov 23, 2020)

I secretly want to swap the bar codes on a few zebra printers to see what happens.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2020)

When they send too many eggs I feed them to the compactor. It’s not Easter. 
also too many strawberries go bye bye also


----------



## Havok (Nov 23, 2020)

I used to intentionally cut bags of candy and other snacks open and eat the newly made chargeback!


----------



## TTB (Nov 23, 2020)

I would not mind if the Apple vendor touched my tiddies 😂😂😂


----------



## Loading (Nov 23, 2020)

Talked to someone on the phone about an item. I said we had it in stock (we didn't) and I said we would put it on hold for them (I didn't). Guest was in the store 30 minutes later for the item and I acted like I didn't know anything about it.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Confess your sins! What do you do that you know you shouldn't? What do you _not _do that you know you should?
> 
> Mine are mostly pretty typical:
> 1. I take 20-25 minutes on my fifteens
> ...



Sometimes I really wonder if you are my SETL LOL


----------



## DBZ (Nov 23, 2020)

Once I threw the old nasty EISM bin, in the trash, in the backroom. 

Sometimes when a TL bitches about GS not being logged into the phone, I log in and then log back out a little while later.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

MechanicWife said:


> I sometimes have sex dreams about co-workers and feel awkward when I see them next day.





rd123 said:


> This happened to me once 😬 that too around the time I started working for Target .


That's happened to me before too!


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Sometimes I really wonder if you are my SETL LOL


They can't expect me to pass by seasonal or the triumvirate of Threshold, Opalhouse and Hearth & Hand on my way to the backroom without stopping for a little look-see!  👀


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> we can have little a dumpster fire, as a treat


I'll bring the marshmallows


----------



## TheCartGuy (Nov 23, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I'll bring the marshmallows


Don't forget the Hershey's chocolate and gram crackers.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 23, 2020)

slowhands said:


> Ive been skipping backroom locations in my OPU batches solely because I dont want to have to to the backroom where our ship area is.  Just too much of a dumpster fire these days and I'm much happier at work if I can completely avoid it.



I skip casepacks. Caseless means caseless. So, if DBOs are going to backstock casepacks, looking at you Seasonal, well enjoy pulling that out in your next 1for1. I'm not going to do it. Other than that I'll try to be nice and only skip the back if it's inaccesible, or market aisles while they working on their massive pulls. Don't want to interrupt their work too much. They're busy too.


----------



## Shizle7 (Nov 23, 2020)

If I’m in OPU, I’ll place an order because I know I’ll pick it.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> I skip casepacks. Caseless means caseless. So, if DBOs are going to backstock casepacks, looking at you Seasonal, well enjoy pulling that out in your next 1for1. I'm not going to do it. Other than that I'll try to be nice and only skip the back if it's inaccesible, or market aisles while they working on their massive pulls. Don't want to interrupt their work too much. They're busy too.


I just pulled packs of mens underwear down from way up high...what happened to the ladderless backroom? They totally screwed up my aisle to make room for Toys - removed wacos without delocating the merch or deleting the locations!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2020)

Any reshop that’s not food  just gets put wherever in hardlines mostly  put in pets sorry


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> *Yo, what did I say about a dumpster fire?*


What’s up old timer, I hope this year was kind on you.


----------



## NKG (Nov 23, 2020)

I never ever counted anything for audit. I never went into the freezer either to count 🤭


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I never ever counted anything for audit. I never went into the freezer either to count 🤭


happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 24, 2020)

When a guest looks for a certain size and ask if we have any in the backroom- I scan it and it says there are like 5 on hand (most likely the shirts are hanging in the back) , I show them the “no locations in the back” to let them know it’s out of stock.


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Nov 24, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> When a guest looks for a certain size and ask if we have any in the backroom- I scan it and it says there are like 5 on hand (most likely the shirts are hanging in the back) , I show them the “no locations in the back” to let them know it’s out of stock.



lol same. i say nope sorry, none in back. 😂


----------



## rd123 (Nov 24, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> When a guest looks for a certain size and ask if we have any in the backroom- I scan it and it says there are like 5 on hand (most likely the shirts are hanging in the back) , I show them the “no locations in the back” to let them know it’s out of stock.


Hope they won’t go for a second opinion 😂


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 24, 2020)

I admit that I flipped the bird at my boss once when she really pissed me off. I have also done at guests underneath the shit Avenue counter.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 24, 2020)

Very professional, something you should be quite proud of.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 24, 2020)

Sometimes I press down my walkie button when my ETL is talking to cut him off when he's being obnoxious.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> *Yo, what did I say about a dumpster fire?*


One time, at band camp, I saw someone smoke a flute.  And where there is smoke, there could possibly be a dumpster fire.

One time, in the gutter, I saw my own mind there along with the minds of all the other people in the gutter.

Seriously though, If I'm in the Outbound wing, and my water bottle is empty, and the cooler is down because E&F didn't change the filter, I'll grab one of the hundred or so loose bottles of water from PIPO water pallets that fell apart all over the place.  I feel water is a sustenance so I'm not stealing, but rather saving my existence by not drinking the sulfuric acid that spews forth from the depths of hades to the spigots of our mainly defunct & most unclean "water" fountains.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> we can have little a dumpster fire, as a treat


Yas!

Please sir, I want some S'MOARS!


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

Loading said:


> Talked to someone on the phone about an item. I said we had it in stock (we didn't) and I said we would put it on hold for them (I didn't). Guest was in the store 30 minutes later for the item and I acted like I didn't know anything about it.


You should run for President!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 24, 2020)

I've told a guest on the phone we were out of something just because I didnt' have time time to look.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2020)

If it says something like 0 on floor, 0 in back, 2 on hand and it's not where it's supposed to be, I will say we don't have any. That mofo could be anywhere!


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Nov 24, 2020)

-Many many years ago when I was young and stupid I was dating a coworker and we worked overnight. Our process used to start before the store actually closed. I punched in and started working and got a text message to come to the parking lot. We had adult relations while I was punched in. I guess that makes me a prostitute since I got paid to have adult relations? lol


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2020)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> -Many many years ago when I was young and stupid I was dating a coworker and we worked overnight. Our process used to start before the store actually closed. I punched in and started working and got a text message to come to the parking lot. We had adult relations while I was punched in. I guess that makes me a prostitute since I got paid to have adult relations? lol


I'm a happily married woman now, but back when I was single and working security at my old job, oh the shenanigans! Loss Prevention were hoes, the lot of 'em!


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Nov 24, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm a happily married woman now, but back when I was single and working security at my old job, oh the shenanigans! Loss Prevention were hoes, the lot of 'em!


Yeah I have heard all sorts of stories. ETL's banging in their offices (while married to other people), in trailers, etc. I've had TLs tell me that they have had team members perform favors for them down backroom aisles and all sorts of stuff. I at least left the property lol.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 24, 2020)

Time spent on the throne does not count toward my 15.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2020)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> Yeah I have heard all sorts of stories. ETL's banging in their offices (while married to other people), in trailers, etc. I've had TLs tell me that they have had team members perform favors for them down backroom aisles and all sorts of stuff. I at least left the property lol.


The best one I heard was when a former colleague told me he and his girlfriend did the deed on the store manager's desk. That must have been satisfying in more ways than one. 😆


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2020)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Time spent on the throne does not count toward my 15.


Agreed!


----------



## TTB (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## spencerreid (Nov 24, 2020)

this guy i've know for about a year now used to run the front lanes where i am and then transferred to our market dept. we got super close over the summer and i developed a lowkey crush on him a couple months ago. he's only two years older than me so it wouldn't be a big deal if we dated and i've def thought about asking him out multiple times. last week i found out he's now working as AP until january 😐. do i still have a crush on him? yes. will i ask him out? n e v e r.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 24, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> At my store they had a boat and a storage spot in the back where everything was broken out just for candy.
> They would bring up the boat every day for the cashier's to stock the check lanes.



Mine too....back when cashiers were allowed to do that.  I liked stocking the candy, and sometimes I even FIFO'd


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2020)

I used to regularly decaf a former TL who was an absolute biatch.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 24, 2020)

I showed our bitchiest TL all of the empty soda and energy drink cans that TMs left in the OPU hold area. That's why drinks are no longer allowed back there. Not sorry. People need to clean up after themselves.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I used to regularly decaf a former TL who was an absolute biatch.


LOL, your decaf move is fiendish!


----------



## Kvothe (Nov 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> One time i saw a FritoLay and nintendo vendor gangbang a tm in the back


Not enough people for a gangbang, just a boring _ménage à trois._


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Not enough people for a gangbang, just a boring _ménage à trois._


Threesome lol


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 24, 2020)

Not gonna lie there are some very nice looking gals at Target. Customers, coworkers and otherwise


----------



## NKG (Nov 24, 2020)

I never took the tests on workday. I would just skip over everything and take the test. If I failed the1st time I just retook it and remembered the answer


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 24, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I never took the tests on workday. I would just skip over everything and take the test. If I failed the1st time I just retook it and remembered the answer



Why? Training tests are a free break. Milk that shit for all it's worth.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 24, 2020)

_"This I command you, that you work overtime without ceasing. And when corporate hates you, know that it hated Me before it hated you."
_
—CTT 4:20


----------



## sprez (Nov 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Why? Training tests are a free break. Milk that shit for all it's worth.


It’s not a free break (for tech at least) when it has to be done on the floor on the my device while assisting guests at the same time. 😒


----------



## NKG (Nov 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Why? Training tests are a free break. Milk that shit for all it's worth.



As a TL I had a bunch of free time so it didn't matter 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 24, 2020)

Everyone is so attractive I just don't want to make moves and get fired for ✨sexual harassment✨


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 24, 2020)

I took MyDevice home once in the middle of a clopen.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2020)

soyaxo said:


> I took MyDevice home once in the middle of a clopen.


I brought two radios home this past week, lol, and I currently have a zebra holder in my car. I can't remember for sure if I've ever taken a zebra home, but I think so.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 25, 2020)

Submitted a Guest Survey against TMs who were not following Best Practices in FA/Cafe. 
De-sanitized a few of the ETLs office door handles.


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Nov 25, 2020)

For the past two weeks I've been overflexing food and beverage products with the intention of having minimal backstock... because at this point, most of the team members in my section have been doing that anyway for months now.  Good luck trying to find that lentil soup shoved in the back behind 90 cans of chicken and wild rice.


----------



## Shani (Nov 25, 2020)

IHaveNoIdea said:


> For the past two weeks I've been overflexing food and beverage products with the intention of having minimal backstock... because at this point, most of the team members in my section have been doing that anyway for months now.  Good luck trying to find that lentil soup shoved in the back behind 90 cans of chicken and wild rice.


I've been doing this quite a bit with cold meds, cough drops, vitamins. Even with extra demand they're still sending way more than we will ever go through of some stuff.
And for the stuff that is selling quickly, it's a waste of time to backstock it at this point.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2020)

Shani said:


> I've been doing this quite a bit with cold meds, cough drops, vitamins. Even with extra demand they're still sending way more than we will ever go through of some stuff.
> And for the stuff that is selling quickly, it's a waste of time to backstock it at this point.


If they send it they must want us to sell it. So it goes out on the floor.  That will eliminate 3 less steps, back stock, pull, and push.


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Nov 27, 2020)

I take two 15 minute breaks when I'm scheduled for 7 hour 45 minute shifts.  Seriously need more than one 15 minute and a 45 lunch for that stretch of time.  Don't care if it must be 8 hours or more, they KNOW they made the schedule intentionally so a tm technically can't get that second 15.  By the way, doing that today as well.


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 27, 2020)

IHaveNoIdea said:


> I take two 15 minute breaks when I'm scheduled for 7 hour 45 minute shifts.  Seriously need more than one 15 minute and a 45 lunch for that stretch of time.  Don't care if it must be 8 hours or more, they KNOW they made the schedule intentionally so a tm technically can't get that second 15.  By the way, doing that today as well.


Wait you get a 45 minute lunch?


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 27, 2020)

ttr001 said:


> Wait you get a 45 minute lunch?


 We get 45 min lunch at our store. Used to be 30 several years ago but a lot of people were punching in less than 30 minutes and getting hit with meal penalty. So adding the 15 mins is a safety net. 

I thought you get 2 breaks especially for working 7 hours and 45 minutes. I have been doing that.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2020)

My state is 30 min lunch.  2 breaks at the 7 hour mark.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 27, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> We get 45 min lunch at our store. Used to be 30 several years ago but a lot of people were punching in less than 30 minutes and getting hit with meal penalty. So adding the 15 mins is a safety net.
> 
> I thought you get 2 breaks especially for working 7 hours and 45 minutes. I have been doing that.


We have 30 minutes and the clocks are set to not allow you to punch in before the 30 ends.  It gives you an error message and you have to wait to punch in down to the second.  No safety net needed.   Meal breaks in my state are mandatory.  The breaks are target policy so target has to follow their policy but it isn't documented or enforced the same way as the state mandated lunch breaks.


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 27, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> We have 30 minutes and the clocks are set to not allow you to punch in before the 30 ends.  It gives you an error message and you have to wait to punch in down to the second.  No safety net needed.   Meal breaks in my state are mandatory.  The breaks are target policy so target has to follow their policy but it isn't documented or enforced the same way as the state mandated lunch breaks.


That’s awesome. I wonder why my store has not done that if it’s now possible. Sometimes the extra 15 mins can be long and I would prefer 30 min lunch.


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 27, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> That’s awesome. I wonder why my store has not done that if it’s now possible. Sometimes the extra 15 mins can be long and I would prefer 30 min lunch.


Some States have a 45 minute law.


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 27, 2020)

Panda13 said:


> Some States have a 45 minute law.


 I live in California though so the 30 mins is okay.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 28, 2020)

Respectfully looking at the Shipt shopper he was wearing very thin grey sweatpants.


----------



## TTB (Nov 28, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Respectfully looking at the Shipt shopper he was wearing very thin grey sweatpants.


Funny you mention that. Had a guest with gray sweatpants...in the corner of my eye I noticed he grabbed himself a few times...so checking him out I literally checked him out and glanced a few times 😬 his t shirt said proud vet homeowner. It is literally sketched in my mind forever.


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 30, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> We get 45 min lunch at our store. Used to be 30 several years ago but a lot of people were punching in less than 30 minutes and getting hit with meal penalty. So adding the 15 mins is a safety net.
> 
> I thought you get 2 breaks especially for working 7 hours and 45 minutes. I have been doing that.


----------



## ttr001 (Nov 30, 2020)

At my store, we can take as many breaks as we want lol... no one really cares and no one tells anyone when they are on lunch. I play by the rules but I’ve seen this happen time and time again, even with the workers who do care


----------



## spencerreid (Nov 30, 2020)

in my store people only care abt breaks for the front lanes because they want to have coverage on the floor at all times but all of the sales floor TMs just take their breaks when they want to lmao


----------



## happygoth (Nov 30, 2020)

Floor people here take their breaks whenever they want. I never announce my breaks on the walkie, but I usually tell someone in my department that I'm going.


----------



## Karen Potts (Dec 1, 2020)

I was told to performance out good team members and essentially micromanage them and make shit up because my then STL didn’t like them. I ended up snitching on her because she lost her keys and called me off the clock to come lock the store with her so she could get some sleep and find them the next day. She was instantly terminated.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 15, 2020)

I mock crying/whining children under my breath - sometimes not so much under my breath. 

Am I the only one?


----------



## Llamanatee (Dec 15, 2020)

I use to take the digital copy codes from the empty dvd cases the thieves left behind.  🤷🏾


----------



## rd123 (Dec 15, 2020)

I wish I could confess some more things but it will become so obvious !!😕🙄


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I mock crying/whining children under my breath - sometimes not so much under my breath.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Nope, only I don't do it under my breath.
They usually stop at look at me weirdly.


----------



## CosmicFish (Dec 15, 2020)

We had a previous team member in Fulfillment at my store whose INF (mainly OPU) was always very low. Like he always beat out everyone else but was never much help in finding things when asked. The day he left for a better job, he confessed to a couple of us that he routinely substituted items he couldn't find for slightly better items. For example, if an order called for the Family-size package of Oreos and we were out, he would substitute the Party-size package (slightly bigger) so he wouldn't have to INF it. He claimed to have done this for over a year successfully because he never substituted more than one item per order and always gave the guest either more of something or a slightly better something than what they ordered. He claimed guests were always happy to get more than they paid for and when a couple of times a guest did bring back an order because it wasn't exact, he was able to explain it away with an, "Oops, my bad, grabbed the wrong one." 

I've never had the guts to try this myself.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 15, 2020)

CosmicFish said:


> We had a previous team member in Fulfillment at my store whose INF (mainly OPU) was always very low. Like he always beat out everyone else but was never much help in finding things when asked. The day he left for a better job, he confessed to a couple of us that he routinely substituted items he couldn't find for slightly better items. For example, if an order called for the Family-size package of Oreos and we were out, he would substitute the Party-size package (slightly bigger) so he wouldn't have to INF it. He claimed to have done this for over a year successfully because he never substituted more than one item per order and always gave the guest either more of something or a slightly better something than what they ordered. He claimed guests were always happy to get more than they paid for and when a couple of times a guest did bring back an order because it wasn't exact, he was able to explain it away with an, "Oops, my bad, grabbed the wrong one."
> 
> I've never had the guts to try this myself.


That's actually pretty damn clever.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> That's actually pretty damn clever.on't do that. If I catch anyone doing that (I have), that info goes straight to AP.



Don't do that. If I catch anyone doing that, and I have, that info goes straight to AP. It creates loss for the store.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 15, 2020)

Is the loss incurred by subbing a slightly larger size or something like that really a greater loss than the INF?

I feel like the substitution would have to win out in the big, in terms of losses due to no product & increased sales due to goodwill generated.


----------



## SunnyShine (Dec 16, 2020)

MechanicWife said:


> I sometimes have sex dreams about co-workers and feel awkward when I see them next day.


I sometimes have sex dreams about co-workers, and then I have sex with them. 
Shoot for the stars, my friend.


----------



## TTB (Dec 16, 2020)

Damn...walmart actually does this. I order my groceries from them as a pick up to take to my car and if they cant find something they subsitute it and I am always happy with the substitution.


----------



## IHLExpert (Dec 16, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I took the wave/baler keys home one morning after the unload.  When I noticed I had them I went back.  15 min drive, no big deal.  Our HRTM @ TSC appreciated that.  End of story.  She was the best!


Wait y’all don’t get to keep ur keys?


----------



## IHLExpert (Dec 16, 2020)

SunnyShine said:


> I sometimes have sex dreams about co-workers, and then I have sex with them.
> Shoot for the stars, my friend.


Mechanic wife I think I’ve gotcha beat mines about the boss right now lol he’s great but I’ve been trying to avoid him every since lol hard to do lol


----------



## IHLExpert (Dec 16, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I mock crying/whining children under my breath - sometimes not so much under my breath.
> 
> Am I the only one?


You are not alone I work in infant Hardlines and in my store it’s right next to the  toys department I can’t escape but I have a constant reminder of why I don’t want kids lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 16, 2020)

MechanicWife said:


> Damn...walmart actually does this. I order my groceries from them as a pick up to take to my car and if they cant find something they subsitute it and I am always happy with the substitution.



Walmart has a way to do it. We don't. It screws up Target's inventory. We'll now have one less of the item you gave the guest than we're supposed to have. And, if the guest is given a more expensive item than what they paid for that creates loss that can't be accounted for. It's not a huge deal, but doing it will get someone a conversation with AP.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 16, 2020)

As ahead of the curve as Target has been with the whole OPU/Drive up thing, you'd think they'd create a way to substitute officially.


----------



## Eazzy93 (Dec 17, 2020)

Eat food off the donation rack


----------



## rd123 (Dec 17, 2020)

MechanicWife said:


> Damn...walmart actually does this. I order my groceries from them as a pick up to take to my car and if they cant find something they subsitute it and I am always happy with the substitution.


I wish Target had a way to do that too. It’s actually a great way to please guests , atleast I was pleased many times when I experienced it in my Walmart orders . For instance, I have got Kodiak pancake mix for the cost of Aunt Jemima .


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 17, 2020)

Problem is when the substitution isn't liked.

Shipt twice had utterly horrible substitutions for me. One, store fresh salsa, 16 oz was $4.50, 32 oz was $6 and I ordered the 32 oz. They were out so the Shipt shopper substituted two 16 oz. Start doing the money math. The other, the store was out of the $6.50 bag of shrimp so the shopper substituted $11 shrimp. Again, money math. Spending nearly twice as much should be an obvious ridiculous substitution that shouldn't be done.

I'm not sure how good or poor the substitutions will be, especially since how many times will seasonals that don't really care and aren't offered a good tip to make them care be choosing the substitute?


----------



## happygoth (Dec 17, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Problem is when the substitution isn't liked.
> 
> Shipt twice had utterly horrible substitutions for me. One, store fresh salsa, 16 oz was $4.50, 32 oz was $6 and I ordered the 32 oz. They were out so the Shipt shopper substituted two 16 oz. Start doing the money math. The other, the store was out of the $6.50 bag of shrimp so the shopper substituted $11 shrimp. Again, money math. Spending nearly twice as much should be an obvious ridiculous substitution that shouldn't be done.
> 
> I'm not sure how good or poor the substitutions will be, especially since how many times will seasonals that don't really care and aren't offered a good tip to make them care be choosing the substitute?


I'm not sure how Shipt works, but Peapod charges you the cheaper price for substitutions.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm not sure how Shipt works, but Peapod charges you the cheaper price for substitutions.


Walmart has always given the high price option as substitute for me . But not like a huge difference though .


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 17, 2020)

Substitutions, if Target ever does them, shouldn't ever result in the guest being charged more. To prevent shenanigans they should probably only be done by a TL, as in the TL has to log in to the cart and do it. It also really needs to be the same underlying product. So, the example of ordering one pancake mix and getting another shouldn't be allowed. Different brands have different recipes. What if the guest prefers the taste of the cheaper brand and doesn't even like the more expensive brand? We have no way of knowing that.

But, let's say a guest orders Tyson chicken breasts and we're out. We should be able to give them the Good & Gather chicken breasts if we have it because they're the same product essentially. But, we shouldn't be giving them chicken thighs obviously, or even organic non-gmo chicken breasts because that's not really the same thing.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm not sure how Shipt works, but Peapod charges you the cheaper price for substitutions.


Shipt subtracts out the items that aren't available and then adds in the items that were substituted.  So for the salsa, it was the 32 oz listed as out of stock with the price changed to $0.00 and then the substitution listed  as 16 oz x2 @ $4.50, total price for the item given as $9.  They even do a hold for an extra amount on your card in case of substitutions and release what wasn't spent after the shopper checks out.

Usually the substitutions were acceptable, though some just made you want to hit the shopper with a clue by four because it was so brain dead of a substitution on an item that was so simple I didn't think a note was needed.

Now?  I canceled my membership because the COVID-19 shoppers couldn't give a care about customer service or ensuring you actually get your groceries and substitutions were always horrible, to the point I started marking no substitutions and went without.


----------



## TTB (Dec 17, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Substitutions, if Target ever does them, shouldn't ever result in the guest being charged more. To prevent shenanigans they should probably only be done by a TL, as in the TL has to log in to the cart and do it. It also really needs to be the same underlying product. So, the example of ordering one pancake mix and getting another shouldn't be allowed. Different brands have different recipes. What if the guest prefers the taste of the cheaper brand and doesn't even like the more expensive brand? We have no way of knowing that.
> 
> But, let's say a guest orders Tyson chicken breasts and we're out. We should be able to give them the Good & Gather chicken breasts if we have it because they're the same product essentially. But, we shouldn't be giving them chicken thighs obviously, or even organic non-gmo chicken breasts because that's not really the same thing.


Walmart lets you review your substitutions so if you dont like what they picked you can cancel before a certain time. I always approve because i just dont care and sometimes surprised with products I would have never tried before or known they existed.


----------



## Patty (Dec 20, 2020)

This has made me laugh out loud for the first time in weeks, Kaitii, I wish I worked with you I even love those anime drawings. If that's not what they are, sorry.  I am 60.


----------



## JiJi (Dec 21, 2020)

I totally don't do unsafe things to make OPU on time.


----------



## ttr001 (Dec 21, 2020)

I hardly ever take the next due OPU unless we are short staffed on it. Figure I’m still helping and rushing through while avoiding needless INFs just because I’m mad rushing/let the timer stress me out


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (Dec 21, 2020)

Once had someone order 5 bananas in their grocery drive up order and i gave them a bunch that had 6.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 21, 2020)

IHaveNoIdea said:


> I take two 15 minute breaks when I'm scheduled for 7 hour 45 minute shifts.  Seriously need more than one 15 minute and a 45 lunch for that stretch of time.  Don't care if it must be 8 hours or more, they KNOW they made the schedule intentionally so a tm technically can't get that second 15.  By the way, doing that today as well.



Same as my store scheduling for 5.75 so that you only get a 15 (6 hour state here).  Having to deal with non-stop Karen's at SD or SCO for almost 6 hours.  Just shoot me!


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 13, 2021)

I don't fifo.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 13, 2021)

I clean my cup in the dishwasher at work.


----------



## JiJi (Jan 14, 2021)

Sometimes I shop while I pick


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 14, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Sometimes I shop while I pick


When I was on the sales floor I did that too.


----------



## JiJi (Jan 14, 2021)

We got all sorts of places we stash our stuff until we buy it too

quick edit: if it comes up in an order though, I'll give it up


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 14, 2021)

Didn't everyone shop on the clock while zoning?  "Oooo, I think that needs to sit on the fitting room desk for.....(look at watch)....4 hours 20 minutes.  I'll put it way in the corner to avoid the items the other TMs on the clock left."  (Or stashed aside for payday, which actually wasn't one of my sins.)


----------



## balthrop (Jan 14, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> I don't fifo.


that's alright neither does market, which would explain the 2015 granola bar pulled from the salesfloor


----------



## RFIDgun (Jan 14, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Sometimes I shop while I pick


Ok I'm glad this is a common thing because I felt like I was doing something illegal by shopping for myself while picking.
I'll also take a Drive-Up bag to put my stuff in.

Sometimes when I'm done bagging an order, I'll wander around the store with my OPU cart pretending to look busy. I'm sorry.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jan 14, 2021)

Looking for HP ink cartridges that were on a IR.  Saw some that expired in 2018.  They weren't the ones being returned so I left them on counter.


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 16, 2021)

balthrop said:


> that's alright neither does market, which would explain the 2015 granola bar pulled from the salesfloor


Are u from my store.  We found granola from 2018


----------



## balthrop (Jan 16, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> Are u from my store.  We found granola from 2018


err… prolly not unless you are also tossing garbage cans full of expired product from the salesfloor on the daily.

and lets be honest even if you were I would never ever admit it, like at all.  I am not getting shanked by corporate.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 19, 2021)

balthrop said:


> err… prolly not unless you are also tossing garbage cans full of expired product from the salesfloor on the daily.
> 
> and lets be honest even if you were I would never ever admit it, like at all.  I am not getting shanked by corporate.



I've gotten whole hand baskets full of expired candy bars before, but not stuff from grocery


----------



## dabug (Jan 20, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I've gotten whole hand baskets full of expired candy bars before, but not stuff from grocery


My etl when I pull 2 carts of expired stuff from our coolers:🥺😰👉🏻👈🏻🤷🏼

Also my etl when I ask to open the compacter so I can throw this chunky creamer away: 😒🙄

Me not understanding why my etl isn’t concerned about the cheddar cheese I pulled that is LIME GREEN COVERED IN MOLD AND SLIMEY: 😀🔪


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 20, 2021)

dabug said:


> My etl when I pull 2 carts of expired stuff from our coolers:🥺😰👉🏻👈🏻🤷🏼
> 
> Also my etl when I ask to open the compacter so I can throw this chunky creamer away: 😒🙄
> 
> Me not understanding why my etl isn’t concerned about the cheddar cheese I pulled that is LIME GREEN COVERED IN MOLD AND SLIMEY: 😀🔪


Ewww gross your etl needs to care more.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a couple confessions:
1. I'm annoyed at some other team members in the front who take 20-25 minutes on their 15s. The only thing is that one of those team members covers my 15s frequently so I feel like I can't say anything or else she'll refuse to cover my breaks. It's especially tiring to deal with since we have such little coverage due to payroll being tight. 
2. I have developed some feelings for a couple of other team members in the store to the point that I will probably still be thinking about them even after I quit. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure those team members are in a relationship with someone else so it wouldn't work out anyway. I still think dating co-workers would be awkward so I'm trying to move past that and focus on my career goals as much as I can.


----------



## semantics (Mar 17, 2021)

Mikuhl said:


> Everyone is so attractive I just don't want to make moves and get fired for ✨sexual harassment✨


I hired someone because the BR TL said he couldn't hire her because she's so attractive, he was worried he would sexually harass her. I said what the fuck is wrong with you and took her folder and hired her for flow, she was a good worker who happened to be nice to look at.

I used to throw broken pallets in the trash compactor. Only once the compactor malfunctioned and maybe we couldn't throw trash for 2 days while a guy came in to repair it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 20, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Sometimes I shop while I pick


Sometimes I shop while I zone


----------



## happygoth (Mar 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Sometimes I shop while I zone


I'm never NOT shopping.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 20, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'm never NOT shopping.


When I did zone I always am like I need to pick that up. Puts in abondons cart.


----------



## Fix It (Mar 20, 2021)

Some of you don’t know the difference between corner cutting and plain trash behavior.


----------



## Rastaman (Mar 20, 2021)

At some point every day, I want to curl up in the fetal position and weep like a little girl 😢

Please don't judge me.


----------



## JiJi (Mar 20, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'm never NOT shopping.


This is so true it hurts


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 20, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> At some point every day, I want to curl up in the fetal position and weep like a little girl 😢
> 
> Please don't judge me.


I felt that. At my old store I would cry in the walk-in almost every day.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 20, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> At some point every day, I want to curl up in the fetal position and weep like a little girl 😢
> 
> Please don't judge me.


This place has made me cry a lot. Don't feel bad.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2021)

Just don't cry in the freezer; your lashes might freeze together.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 20, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> This place has made me cry a lot. Don't feel bad.


I never like going in, and I don't even have a high stress job in the place. I'm a cleaner.

I just hate going in not knowing if I am going to have to stand there for several hours before anyone remembers I'm there and it's time for my break. I don't want to act like a bitch but I'm dead last priority and if I don't speak up sometimes I might not get my 15s. They just forget about you up there.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 20, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I never like going in, and I don't even have a high stress job in the place. I'm a cleaner.
> 
> I just hate going in not knowing if I am going to have to stand there for several hours before anyone remembers I'm there and it's time for my break. I don't want to act like a bitch but I'm dead last priority and if I don't speak up sometimes I might not get my break. They just forget about you up there.


Nobody should be forgotten about. Speak up it's your right to have a break. Your working just as much as everybody else and you can have break when it's your break time.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 20, 2021)

The cleaner shifts are attached to the front end break grid, at my store. If it wasn't printed and stapled on, we write them in at the bottom


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 21, 2021)

DBZ said:


> The cleaner shifts are attached to the front end break grid, at my store. If it wasn't printed and stapled on, we write them in at the bottom


I am written in on them, I see it whenever I go talk to whoever's minding the SCO. It's just that without the roamer I don't have someone to cover me automatically. They usually get a cashier to cover me, or a GS person. Sometimes I have to wait until someone comes in to get my lunch, because of course we have too many days with 1 cashier until 10 or 11. (I come in a few hours before opening most days)

The AP person doing masks isn't supposed to cover me, but I've been having to double up and do the mask table too, which works out GREAT when no one comes in for AP until noon or later.

Whoever cut AP hours needs to rethink things. We had an AP person quit, too, so...fantastic. I have 2 mask shifts next week. What happened to that being an AP only job? (Not that I mind. I'm just frustrated)


----------



## Bonzo (Mar 21, 2021)

Good, clean, "wholesome" fun!!


----------

